# Its a crazy house today



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm staying at my parents, so we have Indy their dachshund, Uno and this weekend I'm watching my sisters dog Juni as well, its been pretty chaotic especially with the little ones running around non-stop, but they keep me laughing. 

Uno looks annoyed in this pic...lol, Juni is always torturing him































































someones worn out










time for bed


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

They are cute! I bought the same ID off ebay for Audrey as Juni has.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

juni hee hee love that name so cute! every one looks like they are having a blast!


----------

